# Finger Treadle Engine



## Cogsy (Jan 8, 2013)

I built this finger treadle engine as a Christmas present for my Dad. It's fully functional but I ran out of time to polish it up and finish the base properly. I'll get it back next time I see him (he lives in the bush) and finish it up nicely.

He's an old-school bloke and doesn't show emotion easily, so I barely got a 'thanks' when I gave it to him, but the way he showed it off to his other visitors and proudly explained that I'd MADE it for him, told me he really appreciated it. He also kept playing with it every time he sat down, so I'm fairly sure he likes it. I can't wait for the reaction when I present him with a finished Upshur Hit and Miss though, I'm sure I'll get a big payoff when that fires up for the first time.

I couldn't find any decent plans so I just whipped this up as I went along. It works smoothly but I will tweak the design a bit for the next one.


----------

